# Minneapolis pay cuts . This ridiculous ..I QUIT . UBER TYRANTS



## Minneapolis uber captain.

We the drivers are the force behind uber and its success ,, as they get greedy it's time we the drivers pull the plug . To hell with UBERKISTAN ....TYRANTS .


----------



## bulabula1

Try Detroit $.75 per mile


----------



## 7Miles

How dare you slaves talk about Master like that !!!!


----------



## RideshareGuru

Minneapolis uber captain. said:


> We the drivers are the force behind uber and its success ,, as they get greedy it's time we the drivers pull the plug . To hell with UBERKISTAN ....TYRANTS .


That's better than Nashville was before this last round of cuts, our rate was $1.05/mile, slashed to $0.73. ******s still on the road!


----------



## rharvie45

These are the new Spokane,WA rates. I quit today.


----------



## Raquel

I am quitting uber too, after the cut to 0.90 /MI in sac


----------



## Ben Hughes

$1.10 here in Houston.  Found another job that I start in 2 weeks then I'm done. How the heck are people driving for 70 cents a mile??? We are barely making it here so no idea how it can be justified to drive any lower than that.


----------



## DriverJ

Louisville and Lexington, Ky. -- $0.70 & $0.65/mile, respectively.

Yes, $0.65/mile. You haven't seen your bottom yet.

**** Travis Kalanick, and **** Uber!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Minneapolis uber captain. said:


> We the drivers are the force behind uber and its success ,, as they get greedy it's time we the drivers pull the plug . To hell with UBERKISTAN ....TYRANTS .


Hot dayum, look at that XL rate! We are only at $3 base, $1.45/mile, $0.25/min after the cuts (minus 28%, of course).


----------



## DriverJ

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Hot dayum, look at that XL rate! We are only at $3 base, $1.45/mile, $0.25/min after the cuts (minus 28%, of course).


Wow, that reminds me of the good ole' days when the 'X' fares were $1.40/mile here. I was eating almost everyday back then. Uber is a joke, and we haven't even heard the punch line yet, just the setup.

Looks to be as many drivers as ever out here. I guess that $0.70/mile really got their competitive spirit going, idiots.


----------



## Samhain13

Minneapolis uber captain. said:


> We the drivers are the force behind uber and its success ,, as they get greedy it's time we the drivers pull the plug . To hell with UBERKISTAN ....TYRANTS .


Have fun. I'm sure they'll find 5 other drivers for every one of you that leaves.


----------



## DriverJ

Samhain13 said:


> Have fun. I'm sure they'll find 5 other drivers for every one of you that leaves.


And they'll be the dumbasses that drive their vehicles into the ground for $0.00/hour. People like that won't figure it out until it's too late. The smart ones are already gone.


----------



## centralFLFuber

Samhain13 said:


> Have fun. I'm sure they'll find 5 other drivers for every one of you that leaves.


till they run out of drivers (word will eventually get around your really payng uber to drive their customers)...or the regulations and insurance is enforced...then fUber will be f*cked


----------



## DriverJ

RideshareGuru said:


> That's better than Nashville was before this last round of cuts, our rate was $1.05/mile, slashed to $0.73. ******s still on the road!


I wanna go out and hunt down these drivers and shake them for driving at &0.70/mile here, but I know it wouldn't do any good. They're like the lady in Washington or where ever it was that kept sending some Nigerian scammers money. Even after her family tried to stop her, after her bank tried to stop her, and even after her family had police detectives try to tell her it was a scam. She sent everything they had, nearly $400,000!! Some people don't learn until it's too late. Some, not even then, they just don't have anything else to give.

I wonder if Kalanick is from Nigeria?


----------



## kel

DriverJ said:


> I wanna go out and hunt down these drivers and shake them for driving at &0.70/mile here, but I know it wouldn't do any good. They're like the lady in Washington or where ever it was that kept sending some Nigerian scammers money. Even after her family tried to stop her, after her bank tried to stop her, and even after her family had police detectives try to tell her it was a scam. She sent everything they had, nearly $400,000!! Some people don't learn until it's too late. Some, not even then, they just don't have anything else to give.
> 
> I wonder if Kalanick is from Nigeria?


The problem with some driver is, they stop looking at how much they are making an hr and see some cash at the end of the week and are happy! Even though, they may be working longer..

For example, some driver I spoke to said... they made 3 trips of $6.. That's $18/hr. -__- no, It's $18 - $3 safety fee. $15 - 20% = $12/hr -gas/etc. $10/hr. 
But that's not even guarantee! Sometimes, it's slow and you get two customers or less. And if the price cuts, you're making less and having to work longer hours to match what you used to make. But since you can work whenever, some still see it as lucrative.

Or there are some driver who gets $400/week and are happy... although they don't consider the hours, gas and etc, it took to get that...


----------



## observer

DriverJ said:


> I wanna go out and hunt down these drivers and shake them for driving at &0.70/mile here, but I know it wouldn't do any good. They're like the lady in Washington or where ever it was that kept sending some Nigerian scammers money. Even after her family tried to stop her, after her bank tried to stop her, and even after her family had police detectives try to tell her it was a scam. She sent everything they had, nearly $400,000!! Some people don't learn until it's too late. Some, not even then, they just don't have anything else to give.
> 
> I wonder if Kalanick is from Nigeria?


Please don't disparage Nigerians by thinking Travis is from Nigeria.


----------



## DriverJ

kel said:


> The problem with some driver is, they stop looking at how much they are making an hr and see some cash at the end of the week and are happy! Even though, they may be working longer..
> 
> For example, some driver I spoke to said... they made 3 trips of $6.. That's $18/hr. -__- no, It's $18 - $3 safety fee. $15 - 20% = $12/hr -gas/etc. $10/hr.
> But that's not even guarantee! Sometimes, it's slow and you get two customers or less. And if the price cuts, you're making less and having to work longer hours to match what you used to make. But since you can work whenever, some still see it as lucrative.
> 
> Or there are some driver who gets $400/week and are happy... although they don't consider the hours, gas and etc, it took to get that...


I know, even before the rate cuts last Friday, I had a couple in the car and the man was thinking about driving for Uber and asked me all about it. I was honest with him, sorry Uber. He said, that the last driver told him that his last paycheck was $600, and he loved the job. I just told the man that the other guy was probably doing a lot better than I was, and he should give it a try. If he did, I'm guessing he's sorry about now.


----------



## kel

DriverJ said:


> I know, even before the rate cuts last Friday, I had a couple in the car and the man was thinking about driving for Uber and asked me all about it. I was honest with him, sorry Uber. He said, that the last driver told him that* his last paycheck was $600,* and he loved the job. I just told the man that the other guy was probably doing a lot better than I was, and he should give it a try. If he did, I'm guessing he's sorry about now.


I know. What I hate most is the mis-information or information without context. What is $600, was it during New Year's EVE surges!? Did he get alot of long rides? Is that a normal weekly check? How many hours did he work to make that $600? How long has the driver worked? Is the driver affected by the new price cuts? *sigh*

I would have recommended Uber back in 2013, maybe even through summer of 2014 but... with the new price-cuts. How can any current driver, honestly recommend it?


----------



## centralFLFuber

kel said:


> I know. What I hate most is the mis-information or information without context. What is $600, was it during New Year's EVE surges!? Did he get alot of long rides? Is that a normal weekly check? How many hours did he work to make that $600? How long has the driver worked? Is the driver affected by the new price cuts? *sigh*
> 
> I would have recommended Uber back in 2013, maybe even through summer of 2014 but... with the new price-cuts. How can any current driver, honestly recommend it?


"friends DONT refer friends to drive for Fuber"

but tell All the Pax the TRUTH about piece of shit company...and if they still think its such a great deal refer them...Let them get a taste of what its like to earn below minimum wage for being paid in Stars


----------



## cybertec69

Come to NYC and give Uberx or any Uber a try, LOL.




































This is what has happened here in nyc. Anywhere you place the pin it's a cluster****.


----------



## PookaC

kel said:


> The problem with some driver is, they stop looking at how much they are making an hr and see some cash at the end of the week and are happy! Even though, they may be working longer..
> 
> For example, some driver I spoke to said... they made 3 trips of $6.. That's $18/hr. -__- no, It's $18 - $3 safety fee. $15 - 20% = $12/hr -gas/etc. $10/hr.
> But that's not even guarantee! Sometimes, it's slow and you get two customers or less. And if the price cuts, you're making less and having to work longer hours to match what you used to make. But since you can work whenever, some still see it as lucrative.
> 
> Or there are some driver who gets $400/week and are happy... although they don't consider the hours, gas and etc, it took to get that...


I'm in Charlotte, NC where the price per mile is $.75. Keep in mind the price per min is $.16. The base fare of $1 is cancelled out by the SRF.. so here we are driving for $.73 a mile.


----------



## DriverJ

kel said:


> I know. What I hate most is the mis-information or information without context. What is $600, was it during New Year's EVE surges!? Did he get alot of long rides? Is that a normal weekly check? How many hours did he work to make that $600? How long has the driver worked? Is the driver affected by the new price cuts? *sigh*
> 
> I would have recommended Uber back in 2013, maybe even through summer of 2014 but... with the new price-cuts. How can any current driver, honestly recommend it?


I would say it's just a scam for anyone wanting a legitimate driving job. They'd be better off staying home, saving their car and gas, and stuffing envelopes.


----------



## DriverJ

centralFLFuber said:


> "friends DONT refer friends to drive for Fuber"
> 
> but tell All the Pax the TRUTH about piece of shit company...and if they still think its such a great deal refer them...Let them get a taste of what its like to earn below minimum wage for being paid in Stars


Haha, being paid in stars, I love it. Maybe Kalanick and the idiots will implement a new in-app tipping plan - you'll be tipped with stars too. See if you can take your phone into the grocery and try to buy food with your 'tips.' Look, I have $200 worth of stars. Can I please have some Twinkees and a pint of milk?


----------



## DriverJ

bulabula1 said:


> Try Detroit $.75 per mile


Lex, Ky. @ $0.65/mile! **** Kalanick and his scam!


----------



## DrJeecheroo

Wow 65 cents!! Now if someone could make like $1200/wk at those rates, like this guy on different thread claimed, I would be very impressed.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

observer said:


> Please don't disparage Nigerians by thinking Travis is from Nigeria.


We shouldn't because they don't participate in uber, but credit card scams and the lot.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

cybertec69 said:


> Come to NYC and give Uberx or any Uber a try, LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what has happened here in nyc. Anywhere you place the pin it's a cluster****.


Except maybe in the river.


----------



## Lidman

It's nice to more and more drivers leaving uber. I hope it catches on.


----------



## Bart McCoy

Minneapolis uber captain. said:


> We the drivers are the force behind uber and its success ,, as they get greedy it's time we the drivers pull the plug . To hell with UBERKISTAN ....TYRANTS .


the real bad part is the base fare

otherwise, that $1.30/mile rate is still to die for in most markets


----------



## DriverJ

DriverJ said:


> Louisville and Lexington, Ky. -- $0.70 & $0.65/mile, respectively.
> 
> Yes, $0.65/mile. You haven't seen your bottom yet.
> 
> **** Travis Kalanick, and **** Uber!


I see Louisville has now went up to $1.00/mile. Which is laughable. Someone also told me they're taking a 30% commission from new drivers. I guess the 'bigger piece of a bigger pie' seemed like the way to go. I've not checked it out, but I would imagine 50% is their final goal.

As always, my feelings about Uber are the same - UBER SUCKS!, and **** KALANICK and his shit-hole wannabe company!!


----------



## Lidman

DriverJ said:


> I see Louisville has now went up to $1.00/mile. Which is laughable. Someone also told me they're taking a 30% commission from new drivers. I guess the 'bigger piece of a bigger pie' seemed like the way to go. I've not checked it out, but I would imagine 50% is their final goal.
> 
> As always, my feelings about Uber are the same - UBER SUCKS!, and **** KALANICK and his shit-hole wannabe company!!


Well put!!!


----------



## J. D.

DriverJ said:


> As always, my feelings about Uber are the same - UBER SUCKS!, and **** KALANICK and his shit-hole wannabe company!!


Don't hold back. Go ahead. Tell us how your really feel.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

J. D. said:


> Don't hold back. Go ahead. Tell us how your really feel.


My style, DriverJ. I love it.


----------



## Lidman

Driver J ROCKS!!!!!


----------



## DriverJ

I ran across an Uber ad the other day online. It said "*make UP TO $12/hour in FARES*"! That's ****ing hilarious. Travis 'Microdick' Kalanick goes from $100,000/year to $12/hour in (Gross) fares! The downfall of Uber is upon us. Lemme see, (maybe, possibly) $12/hour in fares, subtract the SRF, subtract Uber's 30%, subtract fuel, subtract taxes, subtract, subtract, subtract...... I figure you should be able to drive for Uber by spending well under $5/hour for the privilege.

*All Laugh at the Uber Man.* What a ****ing clown! His parents must be shit, I guess it runs in the family, my mother would "jerk a knot in my tail" if I was out ripping off everyone worldwide.

Uber - We organize people for the common good. Kind of like Pol Pot, Mao, and Lenin.

Hey Kalanick, suck it little man.


----------



## DriverJ

Lidman said:


> Driver J ROCKS!!!!!


Thank you.


----------



## Robinhood

kel said:


> The problem with some driver is, they stop looking at how much they are making an hr and see some cash at the end of the week and are happy! Even though, they may be working longer..
> 
> For example, some driver I spoke to said... they made 3 trips of $6.. That's $18/hr. -__- no, It's $18 - $3 safety fee. $15 - 20% = $12/hr -gas/etc. $10/hr.
> But that's not even guarantee! Sometimes, it's slow and you get two customers or less. And if the price cuts, you're making less and having to work longer hours to match what you used to make. But since you can work whenever, some still see it as lucrative.
> 
> Or there are some driver who gets $400/week and are happy... although they don't consider the hours, gas and etc, it took to get that...


 A lot of drivers signed away their lives...uuuhhhmmm....signed leases through uber at cut throat rates. With no other income they have to keep their backs over the wheel to pay lease and maintain livelyhood. I see a lot of these nice black camrys floating around. Don't know how many folks are hooked on leases but it could be upwards of 30% of the drivers out there. I know only 1 other uber driver personally and he has 1 so he's out there hustling daily regardless.


----------



## Huberis

DriverJ said:


> I ran across an Uber ad the other day online. It said "*make UP TO $12/hour in FARES*"! That's ****ing hilarious. Travis 'Microdick' Kalanick goes from $100,000/year to $12/hour in (Gross) fares! The downfall of Uber is upon us. Lemme see, (maybe, possibly) $12/hour in fares, subtract the SRF, subtract Uber's 30%, subtract fuel, subtract taxes, subtract, subtract, subtract...... I figure you should be able to drive for Uber by spending well under $5/hour for the privilege.
> 
> *All Laugh at the Uber Man.* What a ****ing clown! His parents must be shit, I guess it runs in the family, my mother would "jerk a knot in my tail" if I was out ripping off everyone worldwide.
> 
> Uber - We organize people for the common good. Kind of like Pol Pot, Mao, and Lenin.
> 
> Hey Kalanick, suck it little man.


There was no downfall. What people sense as gone was never meant to last. It simply wasn't.


----------



## Sydney Uber

cybertec69 said:


> Come to NYC and give Uberx or any Uber a try, LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what has happened here in nyc. Anywhere you place the pin it's a cluster****.


so if the streets were cleared of UBERX and Yellow Cabs it would be like a ghost town!


----------



## DriverJ

Huberis said:


> There was no downfall. What people sense as gone was never meant to last. It simply wasn't.


A chance to make a profit? Never meant to last, so it's....say it with me....gone.


----------



## DriverJ

Robinhood said:


> A lot of drivers signed away their lives...uuuhhhmmm....signed leases through uber at cut throat rates. With no other income they have to keep their backs over the wheel to pay lease and maintain livelyhood. I see a lot of these nice black camrys floating around. Don't know how many folks are hooked on leases but it could be upwards of 30% of the drivers out there. I know only 1 other uber driver personally and he has 1 so he's out there hustling daily regardless.


Indentured servitude for the new century. I still believe, at some point, one Travis 'Lil' Dick' Kalanick, will cross paths with the wrong (Read: Right) person, and he'll get that squint-eyed, *****-boy head thumped. His day is coming.


----------



## Kalee

DriverJ said:


> I ran across an Uber ad the other day online. It said "*make UP TO $12/hour in FARES*"! That's ****ing hilarious. Travis 'Microdick' Kalanick goes from $100,000/year to $12/hour in (Gross) fares! The downfall of Uber is upon us. Lemme see, (maybe, possibly) $12/hour in fares, subtract the SRF, subtract Uber's 30%, subtract fuel, subtract taxes, subtract, subtract, subtract...... I figure you should be able to drive for Uber by spending well under $5/hour for the privilege.
> 
> *All Laugh at the Uber Man.* What a ****ing clown! His parents must be shit, I guess it runs in the family, my mother would "jerk a knot in my tail" if I was out ripping off everyone worldwide.
> 
> Uber - We organize people for the common good. Kind of like Pol Pot, Mao, and Lenin.
> 
> Hey Kalanick, suck it little man.


Believe me, his mother (Mrs. Horwitz) doesn't think he's a clown for taking everyone's money.
It's in his blood.


----------



## DriverJ

Kalee said:


> Believe me, his mother (Mrs. Horwitz) doesn't think he's a clown for taking everyone's money.
> It's in his blood.


Yeah, the type of people that make the world a cesspool.


----------



## Lidman

DriverJ said:


> I ran across an Uber ad the other day online. It said "*make UP TO $12/hour in FARES*"! That's ****ing hilarious. Travis 'Microdick' Kalanick goes from $100,000/year to $12/hour in (Gross) fares! The downfall of Uber is upon us. Lemme see, (maybe, possibly) $12/hour in fares, subtract the SRF, subtract Uber's 30%, subtract fuel, subtract taxes, subtract, subtract, subtract...... I figure you should be able to drive for Uber by spending well under $5/hour for the privilege.
> 
> *All Laugh at the Uber Man.* What a ****ing clown! His parents must be shit, I guess it runs in the family, my mother would "jerk a knot in my tail" if I was out ripping off everyone worldwide.
> 
> Uber - We organize people for the common good. Kind of like Pol Pot, Mao, and Lenin.
> 
> Hey Kalanick, suck it little man.


that's a bit more generous then what they offer on my fb page went from last year $17/hr down to $10/hr


----------



## Kalee

Lidman said:


> that's a bit more generous then what they offer on my fb page went from last year $17/hr down to $10/hr


Remember when it used to be $60 an hour and you really could earn that much? 
Customers really appreciated what they were paying for back then.


----------



## SkipBarber

Minneapolis uber captain. said:


> We the drivers are the force behind uber and its success ,, as they get greedy it's time we the drivers pull the plug . To hell with UBERKISTAN ....TYRANTS .


What are they cut to? Your attachment is old rates


----------



## Bart McCoy

SkipBarber said:


> What are they cut to? Your attachment is old rates


You know you replied to a YEAR old topic now right????????????????????


----------



## SkipBarber

I do now! Lololol....thanks!


----------

